# New dog biscuits - please complete my short survey!



## onlyme

Hi everyone

I'm planning to set up a small business selling a range of home-made dog biscuits. In order to see whether it's something that might work, I'd be really grateful if you could spare a couple of minutes to select answers to 10 short survey questions.

Based on the answers I receive, I hope to go onto the product development stage, when those who have indicated interest in further involvement will be sent free samples to give feedback on. Here's the link to the survey:

New Biscuits & Treats For Your Dog! Survey.

I'm not able to see private messages, so if you would like to get in touch, please use this page on my hobby website (apologies, it's a little unconventional but I've not reached the stage of setting up a company website yet): Contact Us page.

Many thanks for your input and assistance!


----------



## sunzstan

done  welcome to the forum


----------



## LouJ69

Did it.......:thumbup:


----------



## onlyme

Thanks to you both. I really hope that some more people will take a couple of minutes to fill it in. I love dogs and I love cooking so it would be nice to see if I can combine the two!


----------



## Dot

Done. Good luck


----------



## sue&harvey

Did it but cancelled as you said UK only


----------



## onlyme

I meant UK only in terms of being able to send out free samples as I'm not sure how fresh they'd be after a few days in transit overseas. I'd still be grateful for everyone's input and I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## sue&harvey

onlyme said:


> I meant UK only in terms of being able to send out free samples as I'm not sure how fresh they'd be after a few days in transit overseas. I'd still be grateful for everyone's input and I'll let you know how I get on.


Fair enough, they wouldn;t be too fresh  Ill do it and my mum can have them if thats ok.

Now done, all the best with it


----------



## tiddlypup

done it but no 9 needs slightly changing,how can you really say a price when it doesnt say what quantity you would be getting for your money,could mean 1 treat etc


----------



## joanna1984

I done it too - I have told my pooch that he might get a surprise! He was very excited!!
good luck x


----------



## poppydog1

Hi have done the survey.


----------



## girlyhouse

All done , best of luck:thumbup:


----------



## Amy-manycats

Done it, can I add that I would pay a different price depending on if they were an everyday treat or a prezzie for others. It also depend on how many in a pack/size of treat.

Thanks
PS Jess would love to help you with the product testing!


----------



## onlyme

tiddlypup said:


> done it but no 9 needs slightly changing,how can you really say a price when it doesnt say what quantity you would be getting for your money,could mean 1 treat etc


That is a very good point and one I thought myself while I was at work this afternoon! As I'm not at the product development stage yet, it's a bit tricky to say, but this is certainly something I'll need to consider once I start developing products. I was thinking along the lines of actual bags of biscuits, not individual ones.

Many thanks for your input.


----------



## lemmsy

Survey completed. Have considered making and selling my own homemade treats via internet etc myself, so only too glad to help. Let us know how it goes?


----------



## Kinski

Done 

Terri


----------



## Denise Jonty&Dulcie

I need to be able to feed them to at dog with dermatitis with allergies to beans and grassess


----------



## Fyfer

Also completed the survey but didn't leave an email address -- concerned about privacy and spam. Best of luck!


----------



## onlyme

Thanks. The e-mail address is only for those who would be willing to answer a few more questions a bit further down the line, when I've finished developing both the products and labels, as I'd send them samples (well, prototype versions as the finished ones would be changed according to the feedback I receive).

It's only me working by myself and the e-mail addresses would be not used for any other reason, nor saved and definitely sold on (I wouldn't even know how!).


----------



## lemmsy

Just out of interest when starting up with this sort of business did you find out whether you need to apply to your local council under EC Feed Hygiene Regulations for a licence? 
When I looked into this, alot of the articles and information I read on my local council's website and the trading standards website made it unclear :confused1: But I did find one on the council site that stated that the "Manufacture of pet foods, including the manufacture of complete and complementary feeds with or without additives." would warrant registration with the council but not need to be approved?
Just wondered whether your research made it any clearer?


----------



## wyldeflower

I have done it as well i look forward to seing the outcome of your new venture.


----------



## onlyme

I agree. I did have a look on my Council's website a couple of weeks back but couldn't find anything that seemed appropriate, but I'm going to a business start-up course in a few days' time, so am hoping to find out a bit more about the requirements then.

Many thanks.


----------



## I_love_Mochi

Filled it in, Poppy has a waggy bum at the prospect of trying new treats!


----------



## susanne

all done :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## KATEDOG

I have done this  good luck with it x


----------



## erinwalker93

that sounds like such a good idea! I cant wait to see what the biscuits are like !!!


----------

